# Things that your dad should have taught you.



## hyrax

Give me space when I fish. Please pack out your garbage. Dont hike or swim alone, and never just walk through someones camp without being invited. Just a few summer experiences.


----------



## Loke

Don't shoot cows when you can't find a deer.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Shooting from the truck is 'ILL'egal.


----------



## NHS

If you want to be taken seriously as an adult, don't wear your baseball cap backward after the age of 18--unless, of course, you're a major league catcher.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Don't shoot at ducks working someone elses decoys. :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

NHS said:


> If you want to be taken seriously as an adult, don't wear your baseball cap backward after the age of 18--unless, of course, you're a major league catcher.


Hey! I can't shoot my bow with my hat frontwards, and I'm 19. You're a bigot NHS.  8) :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

Never scold another man's hunting dog.
Treat your wife better than your hunting buddies because in the end, she's the one you sleep with.
Having a beer at the end of the day doesn't make someone a bad guy.
NOT having a beer at the end of the day doesn't make someone a bad guy either.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

when you go camping, showering every freaking day isn't necessary. :idea:


----------



## Loke

Do NOT pee on the electric fence!!! :shock:


----------



## Yonni

Loke said:


> Do NOT pee on the electric fence!!! :shock:


ROFL, are you speaking from experience


----------



## Grandpa D

When ever you go into the field, take some TP with you.


----------



## Loke

Yonni said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT pee on the electric fence!!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, are you speaking from experience
Click to expand...

Uh, yeah.


----------



## ScottyP

Blood is thicker than water.

If I can hit you with a cast, you are too close.

Respect law enforcement.

Clean up after yourself.

Being lazy is fine AFTER the work is done.

Respect women.

Bro's before ho's.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter

Don't hold a fish by its gills unless you intend to kill it.

When camping, always bring earplugs and a melatonin pill/Tylenol PM/other sleeping aid.

Sleeping on the ground is an oxymoron - bring a pad or cot.

Always double-check your gear before leaving - driving 75 miles to a lake only to find out your fins didn't make it takes the bloom off your day.


----------



## Bears Butt

When you finally do get the chance to shoot that buck...Don't aim at the antlers!


----------



## sagebrush

crying is only for sissy's... Men yell!!!!!!


----------



## JAT83

The Golden Rule...Treat people the way you want to be treated... (one of the very first things I ever remember my dad teaching me)


----------



## orvis1

Leave the campsite or fishing spot cleaner than you found it. 

Fish are to precious to be caught only once.

Respect your elders. 

Fishing is not called catching some days it is not your day. 

Peta is the devil.

Don't trust the goverment. 

Pull your pants up.

That is all I can remember for now...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

If you do for get t.p., you can use a pocket knife to cut the bottom of your t-shirt, or the top of your shocks. This is a survival make shift. *()* :lol: :mrgreen:  :x :x :x :x :x :x :!:


----------



## lehi

Make sure you dont have a POS ramrod that will break when you go to reload.


----------



## callofthewild

never sniff a gift fish.

i'll second the do not pee on an electric fence.


----------



## Rustynail

Avoid people who poop too close to camp.


----------



## HOGAN

orvis1 said:


> Leave the campsite or fishing spot cleaner than you found it.
> 
> Fish are to precious to be caught only once.
> 
> Respect your elders.
> 
> Fishing is not called catching some days it is not your day.
> 
> Peta is the devil.
> 
> Don't trust the goverment.
> 
> Pull your pants up.
> 
> That is all I can remember for now...


+1

One other one, i don't mind if you wear your hat backwards or forwards, but anywhere in between, don't even talk to me.


----------



## ScottyP

Like I wanted to talk to you anyway dog!!!










Sheeeeeyyat.


----------



## Finnegan

Just because you "can" do something doesn't mean you should.

Walk your talk.

The wiser you are, the less you know.


----------



## JuddCT

When camping, backpacking, hunting make sure you can sleep when the wind blows. Everything is done and taken care of before you go to sleep.

If you see me catching fish and you are not, please come ask me what I am doing, I will be very helpful and let you know.


----------



## Rob_R

Never trust a man in a Bow Tie


----------



## GaryFish

You can put your boots in the oven but that don't make them biscuits.


----------



## Huge29

JuddCT said:


> If you see me catching fish and you are not, please come ask me what I am doing, I will be very helpful and let you know.


The problem is that contradicts what my dad taught me "you can always tell if a fisherman is lying; anytime that his lips are moving."

The first post stole my thunder, the golden rule truly covers a lot, simply place yourself in the shoes of the guy that you disagree with. Now, do you think that it is still the guy just being an @$$ just because he does not want you hunting his land that he pays for monthly by way of a mortgage, yearly by way of property taxes, every spring fixing fences, every fall fixing the fence that you cut down...? I am amazed how riled up we get when something is inconvenient and how offensive we are when someone does something that we do not agree with; ripping on them behind their back, cruel, unfair defamation (just like how biased people's opinions are about how bad a ref's call was...usually the ref was correct---just believe it, even though it resulted in your team losing, since it really was a fumble...). Sorry for being so long winded, that's my $2, takes alot longer versus giving my $0.02.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

What you resist persists.


----------



## Loke

fatbass said:


> Never take advice from a man with missing fingers.


Or that looks like your avatar...


----------



## Knowlton

According to Jahan, he should have taught me some class. I'm sure he's just mad because he spilled the beer he was having for breakfast.


----------



## callofthewild

Knowlton said:


> According to Jahan, he should have taught me some class. I'm sure he's just mad because he spilled the beer he was having for breakfast.


maybe you should have listened to him. now i am mad because reading this made me throw the beer i was having for breakfast against the wall.


----------



## Knowlton

That's alcohol abuse. And maybe you should ssee a professional about your anger issues. Nice cowbo :roll: :roll: :roll: y avatar?


----------



## callofthewild

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: is that the best you can come up with. i have to say that i am a little dissapointed and let down by your response. surely the all knowing can do better than that. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hey, That's Chris Ledoux man. Your going to hell for sure. And me, no beer for breakfast, Red wine goes better with eggs.


----------



## Riverrat77

ScottyP said:


> Blood is thicker than water.
> 
> If I can hit you with a cast, you are too close.
> 
> Respect law enforcement.
> 
> Clean up after yourself.
> 
> Being lazy is fine AFTER the work is done.
> 
> Respect women.
> 
> Bro's before ho's.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wow Scotty.... I do believe you've found something we both absolutely agree on. :shock: Seriously though... my dad should have taught me a lot of things....instead, he took the selfish, disgusting way out of this life and left a wife and two sons without a father figure when we were at the ripe ages of 17 and 15, still trying to figure out who we really were and what our place was in this life. Yeah, I'm still very bitter about it, now that I'm over the guilt I felt after the funeral. My dad and I never got along very well because we were just wired differently I suppose and so after the suicide, I went through a real rock bottom period for a while.... I owe the return of some degree of stability to my life mostly to having other adults around once I moved to Utah that showed me that the outdoors is a great place to go, unwind from life's drama and rediscover inner harmony. If that sounds cheesy, I'm sorry but I was a mess before I moved here and have, for the most part, rebuilt myself around the outdoors..... I thank the man upstairs for that every chance I get.


----------



## Riverrat77

I appreciate that sir..... I can only imagine how hollow and empty life must be for those that either are unable or unwilling to experience the truly fulfilling pleasures a life in the outdoors can give you. Rather than fight over why we spend time outdoors or pursue our outdoors hobbies and lifestyles, we should all just be grateful for the unbelievable playground we've been blessed to have access to in our great state. I know I just marvel at whats been created around me every time I go out..... 

I sit in an office building all day and my fiance wonders why I get so ornery when I don't get my outdoors time..... :lol: There's nothing like a day outdoors to kinda help clean the system out. Good stuff in, garbage out. 8)


----------



## Wdycle

Make sure you actually SEE the key to the cabin that's 350 mile's from home before you leave home!! Not just take someones word that they have it!


----------



## silvertip

Never trust a man who wears a pinky ring! :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH

Never trust a hooker with a black eye.

Just kidding. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

FishGlyph said:


> Yonni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT pee on the electric fence!!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, are you speaking from experience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't that myth busted on Mythbusters? :lol:
Click to expand...

We proved it long before Mythbusters "busted" it. The younger brother, and the neighbor kid, and my cousin, and the neighbor's cousin, and a few others, can and did complete the circuit.


----------



## bowhunter301

you guys missed one, treat ladies with respect.


----------



## bowhunter301

and never hit ladies, 
don't stand where the tree is going to fall,
don't throw a log infront of your bro on a dirtbike, he'll run ur A$$ over.


----------



## Bowdacious

1. If it's broke, fix it!
2. Never squat with yur spurs on!
3. Stay Positive.
4. Give Freely.
5. Thank others.
6. Be willing to laugh at yourself.
7. People who are tough never have to tell you they are...neither do people who are honest.
8. Good judgement comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgement.
9. If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop digging.
10. If you fall off the horse....get up, dust yourself off and get back on again.
11. Treat ladies like their queens.
12. Stand up for something that matters, it'll get ya far in this world.


----------



## orvis1

UZ-A-BOW said:



> 1. If it's broke, fix it!
> 2. Never squat with yur spurs on!
> 3. Stay Positive.
> 4. Give Freely.
> 5. Thank others.
> 6. Be willing to laugh at yourself.
> 7. People who are tough never have to tell you they are...neither do people who are honest.
> 8. Good judgement comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgement.
> 9. If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop digging.
> 10. If you fall off the horse....get up, dust yourself off and get back on again.
> 11. Treat ladies like their queens.
> 12. Stand up for something that matters, it'll get ya far in this world.


Excelent stuff! One more to add tough times don't last but tough people do.


----------



## Bowdacious

Excelent stuff! One more to add tough times don't last but tough people do.[/quote]

I like it! It's true


----------



## FROGGER

Read before you post....


----------



## sagebrush

never to play with dolls. 
boys will be boys
do not drop your soap in a community shower
stay away from all men clubs


----------



## Poo Pie

Oerheard my dad to one of his friends when I was about 17 or 18 and 225.
my dad's friend:"God Jim, your boy has gotten pretty big."
my dad(Jim) "yup."
dad's friend: "You afraid he might want to take you outside soon?"
my dad:"Nope,I know my boy and yes he will get froggy and think he can take me,but he'll hessitate for a split sec out of respect and when he does I'll tear his G** D*** head off."
- 
-
There's something to be said about "old man strength"!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

1-There aint no good in an evil hearted woman.

2-I aint cut out to be no Jesse James.

3-You don't go writing hot checks, down in Mississippi.

4-There aint no good chain gang.


I couldn't think of anything on my own.


----------



## NHS

Don't sweat the petty things and most importantly, don't pet the sweatty things.


----------



## BIG-TNT

Don,t pee into the wind


----------



## ScottyP

Don't drink and drive-- you might spill your drink (before you get behind the wheel just stop and think).

NOFX


----------



## JAT83

NHS said:


> Don't sweat the petty things and most importantly, don't pet the sweatty things.


That's just funny! Love the Avatar too! :lol:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

Dad taught me a lot of things but the most important ones are:

The journey is far more important than the destination

Learn to appreciate the moment

Never put off until tomorrow something you can do today


----------



## idiot with a bow

Don't ever watch another man work.

When geese fly in a V why is one line longer than the other?

Because there is more geese in it.


----------



## Huge29

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Dad taught me a lot of things but the most important ones are:
> 
> The journey is far more important than the destination
> 
> Learn to appreciate the moment
> 
> Never put off until tomorrow something you can do today


That is a good one; I always find myself as a victim of this very issue. How does one achieve this? My line of thinking has always been; I'll be happy once I get that promotion, then I'll be happy, but this sure sucks...


----------



## dougtee

Don't say anything that you will need to apologize for later.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Dinasours are extinct because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## quakeycrazy

Don't wear a gorilla suit up in the mountains of Tabiona, especially during a hunt......


----------



## Guns and Flies

Even though they may be driving fast, there is nothing exciting about cars driving around in a circle  :shock:  .


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Guns and Flies said:


> Even though they may be driving fast, there is nothing exciting about cars driving around in a circle  :shock:  .


There is if you've got 15 natties downed and your sister is sitting on your lap with someone's number painted on her boobs in orange.


----------



## Guns and Flies

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they may be driving fast, there is nothing exciting about cars driving around in a circle  :shock:  .
> 
> 
> 
> There is if you've got 15 natties downed and your sister is sitting on your lap with someone's number painted on her boobs in orange.
Click to expand...

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

